

Bloomberg suffers global terminal outage – hacking being investigated - webmonkeyuk
http://www.ft.com/fastft/309642/bloomberg-terminals-around-globe-down

======
jackgavigan
_> ..asked about a possible hacking, she said Bloomberg was looking into it._

I wouldn't read too much into this. I'm at Bloomberg's offices in London right
now and the terminals here are working fine. From the error displayed on the
terminal in the article's photo, it looks like a connectivity/infrastructure
issue.

